
No Facebook Messenger for Me - libovness
http://www.joshuawise.com/contact/no-fb-messenger
======
mrorbitman
Just wanted to let you know that not all is lost. To avoid keeping a FB window
open all day at work, you can use messenger.com, which is facebook's solution
for this. Or [http://www.goofyapp.com/](http://www.goofyapp.com/), which is
that webview packaged as a mac app. There's tons of other software solutions
as well.

Facebook messenger is an amazing platform. You can communicate with all of
your friends (even if you don't have their phone number), on all of your
devices, mobile and stationary. It also provides context to conversation - a
full profile is only a tap away. Sharing photos and files is a breeze, and
emojis and stickers add a dimension of fun that is not as effective on other
platforms.

Facebook is keeping up with the times, changing, adapting, and not wasting
resources on outdated technologies.

I get excited about change and technical improvements, even if it means I have
to break old habits. Just something to think about.

~~~
baaron
Unless I'm missing something, this doesn't address the author's concern of
keeping all IM sessions confined to a single desktop window. It's simply a
method of using Facebook's Messenger platform without having facebook.com
loaded in a browser. So it placates users with privacy concerns regarding
opening Facebook on a corporate network, but it does nothing for the advocate
of a single chat client.

